# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.20 - Lumia 650 line support and more

## كفاح الجريح

Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.20 - Lumia 650 line support and more   USB Flashing improved - WP10x: FlashEngine revised Revised support for old and new models AntiTheft check/verifiaction enabled AfterFlash operations revised - Verify, NVI update, Factory sets etc. Some other bugfixes and improvements   NaviManager updated  DB revised and updated, new ProductCodes included  RM-1150 (Lumia 650) included in list RM-1152 (Lumia 650) included in list RM-1154 (Lumia 650) included in list   Models that will have WP10 update:  Lumia 430, Lumia 435, Lumia 532, Lumia 535, Lumia 540, Lumia 550, Lumia 635, Lumia 636, Lumia 638, Lumia 640, Lumia 640 XL, Lumia 650, Lumia 730, Lumia 735, Lumia 830, Lumia 930, Lumia 950, Lumia 950 XL, Lumia 1520   Rest models, i.e. 520,1320,1020 have no WP10 at all!   - Service operations improved MTKx: RPL operations improved and revised WP10x: Check operation revised, show more info now NXP: ADB layer updated   - UserData operations improved MTKx: UserData extraction improved for latest FW version/models    - Other Ini updated and revised Some bugfixes and improvements at all 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

